# Flash Presentation of your Photographs



## nitinkaura (Mar 22, 2004)

Hello Guys

Consider the situation.  Put all your Theme related photographs in a Powerpoint Presentation and with a click of a button convert them to Flash, which can be immediately deployed on to your website !!!

sounds too good to be true !! well try out Nalanda Quickflash - the Powerpoint to Flash Conversion Tool.

Moreover you can also have Audio Narrations for each photgraph !!

Download your FREE 7 day trial on  http://www.webspiders.com/en/nalanda_quick_flash_eva.asp 

Best Regards
Nitin


----------

